

Hacker Who Posted on Zuckerberge’s Wall Awarded $12,000 by Crowdsourced Campaign - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/08/palestinian-facebook-hacker-awarded-12000-by-crowdsourced-campaign.html

======
ArabGeek
He broke initially to facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberge wall and posted a comment
to bring attention to a bug that allows users to post on other facebook users'
wall even if they were not friends, he did so after facebook security team
ignored his reports. facebook denied to reward him saying he broke its TOS.
but the community rewarded him possibly more than what facebook would have
paid.

